# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  حقوق المعلم

## حمادي عبد السلام

_حقوق المعلم_ 
 _للمعلم حقوق لايعرفها الا من يعرف قيمة العلم ، فالعلم نور والجهل ظلام ، والعلم يخرج الإنسان من ظلام الجهل الى النور الذي نرى به الحياة ، والمعلم هو الذي يدلنا على هذا النور ، وهو الذي يرشدنا ويقرب لنا المعاني البعيدة التي لانعرفها أو يصعب علينا معرفتها ، والمعلم هو الذي يهذب النفوس وهو الذي يرشدنا الى الصواب فيما نفعله، ، فالأب يهيأ ما ينمي البدن ، والمعلم يقوم بما ينمي الفكر والنفس والأخلاق ، والإنسان يعتبر انسانا بعلمه وعقله واخلاقه ، اذا فهو أكبر من الأب ، وشريك له وشريك للأسرة في التربية ، والمعلم فيه صفة لاتوجد في شخص آخر ، فكل انسان لايحب أن يتفوق عليه شخص آخر ، ولايسره أن يتقدم عليه أحد الا المعلم ، فالمعلم يفرح عندما يرى طلابه يفهمون ، والسعادة تملأ قلبه اذا وجد طالبه متقدما ناجحا ، والفخر يملؤه حين يجد طلابه في درجات عليا من العلم والفهم والأخلاق ، هذه الصفة خلقها الله في نفس المعلم ، فلا يشعر المعلم نحو طلابه بغيرة أو حسد أو كره ، بل هو يدفع طلابه الى الإجتهاد والتقدم والتفوق ، ويدلهم على مفاتيح العلم والمعرفة ، ويغضب ان وجد طالبا متأخرا أو كسولا  أ و سيئ الخلق ، ويسعد ان وجد طالبا مجتهدا نشيطا متقدما ،فالمعلم مثل الشمعت تحرق نفسها لتضيئ لك الطريق  ، ومثل النخلة  أ يضا أنت تضربها بالحجارة وهي تعطيك التمر الحلو ا  للذيذ ، فهكذا المعلم تزعجه وتقلقه بسوء الخلق أحيانا ، وبكثرة الأسئلة أحيانا ، وبالتعنت أحيانا ، وهو يصغي اليك ويعطيك من الوقت أكثر مما تستحق ، فاذا كان المعلم هكذا ، فما حقوقه على طلابه؟_ _1_
_فمن حقوق المعلم على طلابه ،_ _ 1- أن يكون التلميذ مطيعا و أن يستأذن  في كل أمر يريد فعله  ، وأن يكون مهذبا، حين يسأل معلمه عن   شيء__._ _،2 - واذا لم يفهم الشرح فعليه أن يطلب الإعادة في أدب ، و ألا يسأل الطلاب.  ،_ _ 3 ـ  وألا يقاطع معلمه اذا كان يتحدث._  _ ، 4 ـ وأن ينصت للمعلم اذا حدثه ، وأن يقبل عليه بوجهه_ _، 5 ـ  ولايرفع الصوت عنده. ،_  _6 ـ  وألا يسبقه في الجواب عن سؤال اذا طرح عليه_ _ ،7 ـ  وأن يعرف للمعلم حقه وفضله ، ولاينسى له فضله حال_ _حياته وبعد مماته ، وعليه أن يكثر له من الدعاء حال حياته وبعد مماته والتصدق عنه ، وألا يذكره_ _ الا بالخير حال حضوره أو غيابه، وأن يذود عن عرضه ان سمع أحدا ينتقص منه أو ينال من عرضه ، أداء لحق معلمه ، فهذا الإمام أحمد كان يدعو لشيخه الشافعي قبل أبيه وأمه ، فلما سأله ابنه عن سبب ذلك فقال: أما تدري من هو الشافعي ؟ هو كالشمس للدنيا والعافية للأبدان ولولا الشافعي ما عرفنا الناسخ والمنسوخ  ، وعقوق المعلمين كعقوق الوالدين_ _،8 ـ  وعليه وأن يوقره ويحترمه لما يحمل في قلبه من العلم والهدى { ذلك ومن يعظم شعائر الله فانها من تقوى القلوب} الأية  وأن يقوم له احتراما واجلالا له،وأن يقبل رأسه ._  _، 9 ـ وأن يشكر معلمه على توجيهه له لما فيه فضيلة ومنفعة وعلى توبيخه له على مافيه من نقيصة أو سوء أدب ، وأن يصبر على جفوة تصدر من معلمه ، مع الدعاء له والإستغفار له ، فان ذلك أبقى لمودة معلمه وأحفظ لقلبه ، وأنفع للطالب في دنياه وأخراه { ومن لم يذق مر التعليم ساعة تجرع كأس الجهل طول حياته ،_ _ 10 ـ  وألا يتعمد احراجه بالأسئلة_ _ ،11 ـ  وألا يسأل المعلم عن أموره الخاصة_ _ ،12 ـ  وألا يكثر التلميذ من الجدال معه_ _ ،13 ـ  وألا يرهقه بكثرة الأسئلة ، قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله :  {السائل تعنتا وتعجيزا لايستحق جوابا } ولاينبغي أن يكون القصد من السؤال تعجيز المعلمين أو للتباهي بين الطلاب ، فان ذلك يكسب الطالب كبرا في نفسه وعداوة لأستاذه ، قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله : { ان شر عباد الله الذين يأتون بشرار المسائل يفتنون بها عباد الله } وقد سأل رجل الإمام أحمد رحمه الله ، عن ياجوج ومأجوج أمسلمون هم ؟ فقال له : أحكمت العلم حتى تسأل عن ذا ؟وساله رجل عن الوضوء بماء الباقلاء ؟ فقال : ما أحب ذلك ، ثم قال له : أيش تقول اذا دخلت المسجد ، فسكت الرجل ,فقال له الإمام أحمد  اذهب فتعلم هذا .وسئل زياد بن عبد_ _2_
_الرحمن القرطبي : عن كفتي الميزان يوم القيامة من فضة هي أم من ذهب ؟ فقال له : { من حسن اسلام المرئ تركه ما لايعنيه وسترد فتعلم_ _}14 ـ  واذا أراد الطالب أن يسأل فيقول : فضيلة الشيخ ، أستاذي الكريم ، أو شيخي  الفاضل ،15 ـ  وليدع له بقوله :  أحسن الله اليكم ، وأثابكم الله ، وفقكم الله وسددكم وبارك فيكم وزادكم علما وعملا ، ورزقكم حسن الخاتمة ، وأدام الله عزكم ونفع بكم_ _ 16 ـ  وألا يناديه أو يسميه باسمه مجردا كأن يقول لمعلمه مثلا { يا أحمد ، يا عبد الله}  ، واذا أراد أن يتأكد من مسألة دينية يقول : ما حكم الله في كذا ،   أشيخي الكريم ، أستاذي الكريم ، وما الدليل ان تكرمتم ،_ _17 ـ  ولا يذكر رأي أحد أو فتوى أحد عنده ، هذا مع حسن صياغة السؤال ، فقد روى الخطيب البغدادي أن رجلا جاء الى زيد بن أسلم فسأله عن شيئ فخلط عليه ، فقال له : اذهب و تعلم كيف تسأل ؟  .هذا ما أردت التنبيه عليه ، والله أسأل أن يجعلنا من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه ، وأن يهدينا لأحسن الأخلاق ، فان الرجل ليدرك بحسن خلقه درجة الصائم القائم ، فصاحب الخلق الحسن يكون وقريبا من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم القيامةكما جاء في الحديث الصحيح،هذه بعض حقوق المعلم، نرجو أن نكون ممن يستفيد منها. / أبوحذيفة_ 
_3_

----------


## هويدامحمد

نصائح***
ان المعلم ركن أساسي في التربية ، فهو يقوم بمهمة الأنبياء في التوجيه والإصلاح .


ولقد حدد علماؤنا القدماء رحمهم الله تعالى صفات المعلم المسلم في التعامل مع طلابه ، وذكروا أفضل الآداب ولكن أقتصر على قول ابن جماعة في مراعاة أحوال الطلاب وحسن تأديبهم فقال : " ينبغي أن يعتني العالم بمصالح الطالب ، ويعامله بما يعامل به أعز أولاده من الحنو والشفقة والإحسان إليه ، والصبر على جفائه ، إذ ربما وقع منه نقص لا يكاد يخلو منه إنسان أو سوء أدب في بعض الأحيان ، فيبسط عذره قدر الإمكان ، ويوقفه مع ذلك على ما صدر منه بنصح وتلطف ، لا بتعنيفٍ وتعسف قاصداً بذلك تربيته وتحسين خلقه وإصلاح شأنه" .


وهنا أقدم بين يديك أخي المعلم نصائح وخطوات لعلها إن شاء الله تعالى تحقق أحسن النتائج في التعامل مع الطلبة :


1- الدعوة بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة : حاول أن تخاطب طلبتك على قدر عقولهم وإمكاناتهم بحكمة ، بعيداً عن التجريح والتشهير ، وبالموعظة الحسنة التي تدخل إلى القلوب برفق فتؤلف به القلوب النافرة والشاردة ، وهي أحسن من الزجر والتأنيب والتوبيخ.


2- التربية بالأحداث : بحيث تبرز العبرة للطالب ثم تعلق عليها من خلال الأحداث اليومية ، وهنا يمكن للطالب أن يسمع لك ويصغي ، وتحاول أن تربط قلبه بالله في كل حادثة وفي كل شعور.


3- استثارة ذهن الطالب بالسؤال : هذا الأسلوب يبين أهمية التأثير على الأفراد ، والتجاوب مع حاجاتهم وطرائق تفكيرهم ، وذلك بالسؤال والجواب ، بحيث لا يمضي الجواب على سؤال الطالب إلا بحدود أو ضوابط.


4- تشجيع الموهوبين وذوي الكفاءات: وهنا يجب أن تعتني بالموهوبين وتحثهم على الإبداع في الوجوه النافعة من شعر وقصة أو رسم مباح ، أو مهنةٍ نافعة ، وتعمل على الثناء على عملهم ، وتقدم لهم الجوائز النافعة لهم.


5- حاول أن تعمل على تأخير العقوبة ما أمكن ذلك ؛ حتى تعرف الدوافع الحقيقية التي أدت بالطالب إلى اقتراف ما من شأنه تعرضه للعقاب.


6- يجب أن يسأل كل مدرس نفسه عند وقوع أي مشكلة من الطالب ما وجه القصور ؟ هل هو في المنهج ، أم في طرق التدريس ، أم في الأسلوب المتبع داخل الفصل؟


7- حاول أن تتجنب معاقبة الجماعة بأسرها لسوء سلوك فرد أو جماعة صغيرة منها.


8- واعلم يا أخي أن الطلاب إذا أحسوا أن الدروس التي يأخذونها عديمة الجدوى قليلة الفائدة ، فإن الضبط والربط داخل الفصل يصبح شاقاً عليك.


9- يجب أن يكون هنا توسط في أسلوب العقاب والتأديب ، والابتعاد عن الشدة والقسوة ، أو ترك الإنصاف بعد ظهور الحق , هذا كله بشرط ألا يترتب على ذلك مفسدة  تربو عليه .


وفي الأخير أرجو من الله تعالى أن توفق في هذا العمل، وبالله التوفيق...

----------

